# Weight loss and cushings



## Silverfire (9 August 2013)

Those of you who have horses with cushings, did your horse lose weight before starting prascend? Did they regain it after starting prascend? Was weight loss all over or just over their ribs? 

My horses first signs of cushings was weight loss, he was eating lots of food but not regaining weight over his ribs, he had a huge belly, a couple of months after the weight loss he started to grow a thick coat so he went on prascend (ACTH 91), after 3 or so weeks he got mild lami. Its now nearly 12 weeks that he has been on prascend and he has still not regained any weight  over his ribs and seems unable to do so. He hasn't lost weight off his back or quarters. His ACTH is now down to 23.  

So is this normal weight loss for cushing horses?

 I'm asking because i'm also having a problem with some much younger horses (all of who have something in commom that he doesn't) who also seem unable to regain weight over their ribs despite lots of food, so now i'm wondering if he has the same problem as them or if his is just normal for cushings?


----------



## Cocorules (9 August 2013)

I can only tell you my experience which was that she lost a lot of weight before her diagnosis and got very skinny. She is on prascend now and she is fed a lot and I still struggle to keep weight on her. I tried her on conditioning cubes for a while but they did not help and she does better on a high fibre low sugar and starch diet and not too much rich grass. She has never had laminitis either before or after diagnosis.


----------



## BlackRider (10 August 2013)

I found the prascend really helped with putting some weight back on, but you do need to feed a quality protien too.
I fed D&H build up cubes, which are much lower in starch than bailey's no 4.
Are your horses teeth ok?


----------



## Silverfire (10 August 2013)

Thanks for your replies. He had two teeth out in Feb and is having them checked this week but his teeth aren't causing him any problems, he is eating fine. He is 20yrs old.


----------



## lelly (11 August 2013)

Hi, my 22 year old shetland is the same, big belly but ribby. She has Cushing's and is insulin resistant. I asked my vet about this and he said she is the shape that most ponies are with her condition so I am not worried about it.


----------



## weebarney (11 August 2013)

Ditto above. My pony has a tum but slightly ribby and I believe it's the loss of muscle means their weight just dangles down in the tummy. If the rest of your pony is an ok weight then I wouldn't stress to much about trying to cover the ribs.


----------



## oldie48 (13 August 2013)

My 25 year old TB  also looks ribby despite being on prascend for 18 months but his coat is much better, is drinking a normal amount of water and seems well in himself. To date he's not had lami but I do worry about what I feed him. Allen and Page recommended Fast Fibre with linseed oil but he didn't really like it so changed to their veteran  vitality which he loves and his condition is good except for the ribbyness, which I think something I just have to accept.


----------



## Lucky Lady (13 August 2013)

My friends pony had cushings and was so bad that she was considering to PTS, as she was down more than on her feet. She used Nitroxide, no drugs and has made an amazing recovery, standing up within 2 hours and is now on a maintenance and leading a normal life. Not sure where she got it from but will find out.


----------

